# Dehydrated raw food



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Just read an article today in my local paper about two local young men who have set up a business producing dehydrated raw dog food. Called Pure Pet Food, the benefits of raw but possibly more convenient for people and similar to K9 maybe an option for when your dogs home boarding or you are going away.
They do sample packs, I might give it a try for when we are on holiday. They go into active operation next week .... Good luck lads .

http://www.purepetfood.co.uk/what-we-do


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Thanks Karen, I'll take a look. Always need good back ups when there is no freezer on hand.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Thanks Karen it looks really good. I am always looking for variety for mine that is keeping to a raw diet.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

this is the only way Jake will eat raw. He loves it as do my cats. We use Stella and Chewys. you guys probably don't have that. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Orijen has now come out with a line like this too!


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

it looks good, I think I'll order a taster pack for coco to go alongside her NI.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I've been thinking if they really add nothing but dehydrated food that might be my next poo purchase, you can buy a dehydrator for about £40 and give it a try myself x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Eventually got around to ordering some of this, 500g makes up 2kg when reconstituted I'm planning on using it for Poo in the Peaks and possibly leaving a bag with home boarder when we go away. I'm going to try it tomorrow so I'll take pics of the whole process through to if they like it .


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh yes please do Karen...I did contact them after your initial posting but they were inundated I think... Might try again if its calmed down since the initial surge. 

xxx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

If mine like it I'm going to see if they'll give me some samples.... Worth a shot, you can only ask....did you see the picture, I probably hadn't put it on when you looked.... It's conveniently small so handy for people with little space who want to feed well, like the idea of raw but haven't got the freezer space, or would find it messy, as handy as kibble but better


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh no never saw the pic...looks great ...

As does your Habitat mug!!!   

xxx


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Look forward to hearing Wilf and Mable's verdict 

xxx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

mairi1 said:


> Oh no never saw the pic...looks great ...
> 
> As does your Habitat mug!!!
> 
> xxx


I just wanted to get it in perspective that bag makes up 2 kg


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Yes I realised that...just liked how you have the same mug as me!!!   

xxx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

mairi1 said:


> Yes I realised that...just liked how you have the same mug as me!!!
> 
> xxx


What good taste you have me dear


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

wilfiboy said:


> What good taste you have me dear


You and me both!!!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Dying to know the Wilf and Mable verdict...


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

How did you get on! I give jasper barking heads but have to add a bit of cooked liver treat to it which isn't ideal! He might love this. Would you get the vege one and a meat one to combine the two for a balanced diet! I'm assuming the chicken just has dehydrated chicken in it x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Verdict .......


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

So I followed the instructions and added the water, it looked nicer than the k9 you could see the veg and bowls licked clean . Certainly handy, convenient and good quality ingredients.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

JasperBlack said:


> How did you get on! I give jasper barking heads but have to add a bit of cooked liver treat to it which isn't ideal! He might love this. Would you get the vege one and a meat one to combine the two for a balanced diet! I'm assuming the chicken just has dehydrated chicken in it x
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't know why they have done just a veg one I've bought the chicken and the salmon...that's tomorrows breakfast  but the chicken contains...
Chicken 30% Carrot,Potato,Egg 7.5% Chicken liver 5%, then green bean Apple,Cabbage,Parsnip,Minerals And Rosemary.
It states that its made from human quality ingredients,no rendered meats or derivatives no wheat, corn or soya, colours, taste enhancers, sweeteners ' or any other nasty bits' and says that it's suitable for puppies onwards. 
It also says that by adding the water the food expands in the bowl rather than in the stomach thus reducing the risk of bloat.
Will last for 48 hrs refrigerated once rehydrated or 12 months dehydrated.
Certainly worth considering if this suits your life style or part of your life style...glamping in the peaks


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

I might try it then! I think jasper would love it! Plus it seems good value 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Ordered some...whoo hoo for jasper! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Just ordered some for my two, their website was very interesting but not sure I will take them up on the suggestion humans can taste it first!


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

I spoke with the owners today, dan said he had actually sampled it himself when they were putting the flavours together! I don't think I will be trying it either, lol! They seem really great guys, amazing find wilfiboy  x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

They are local and there was a piece in our local paper about them, it's great to see young people having a good idea and then going with it . I think they have won a young entrepreneur award. I wish them every success x


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ah there's no finer sight than 2 clean bowls 

Will get in touch , good on them 

xxx


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Hope mine comes today! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Hey Karen, did you talk to them about possibly getting some samples to being to Poo in the Peaks? What size is their smallest bag?


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

Jedicrazy said:


> Hey Karen, did you talk to them about possibly getting some samples to being to Poo in the Peaks? What size is their smallest bag?


I have ordered a couple of "taster" bags, 60g £1.70.


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Apparently they send the 60g as 2 x 30g packets 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I'm going to contact him, especially as people have ordered from here already.... Fingers crossed x


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

I mentioned the publicity they were getting on here! He was well impressed! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Well jasper is going crazy for this stuff and he's not even eaten it yet! The smell must be good, I think he my hyperventilate before the 15mins are up, lol x 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Verdict: yuuuuuuummmmmyyyyy!!!! He's still licking his lips, lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Gypsys not so keen on it where as she loved the k9natural. The others will eat anything. 


It looks just like cuppa soup mix. Like the idea of it as an addition to their diet but don't think I would use it for all their meals as a compleat food, it made my girls beards very sticky. Really need to keep on top of their teeth with a food like this.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Emailed Dan yesterday and asked for samples for Poo in the Peaks and he's replied saying he'll send some leaflets and samples this afternoon


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Yay!!!  I just ordered 500g of chicken and duck, jasper loves it with his BH 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

You need a little hamper for Poo In The Peaks  .. 

I will have a look into this brand, recipes and ingredients etc as its always good to know what is on offer etc, but think my dogs will be sticking with BH


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Well the result was 50/50 Savannah loved it but Arlo was decidely unimpressed, he is so fussy


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

arlo said:


> Well the result was 50/50 Savannah loved it but Arlo was decidely unimpressed, he is so fussy


Oh what a shame,I bet he's a proper raw boy


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Keeping jasper on BH too, using the pure to just add a bit of extra taste. Jasper seems to need a lot if encouragement lately.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Had a read and ingredients look good, I think I am going to have to get some to have a look at it ..... like the idea it is dehydrated.. what does it smell like? Very clever idea actually and good for raw feeders going away or needing a back up


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I got my samples yesterday JoJo and being the tidy house proud person that I am  I left the box, that's smaller than a shoe box, by the bread bin.So this morning I put down two bowls of Manifold Valley Meats rabbit....Mable ate hers, but Wilf just sat with his head up towards the bread bin. I got my bag of pure out to get him some but then he decided to eat his breakfast, surprisingly though Mable had eaten hers and was on her way over to check his out ......so must smell nice to the dogs.....just been and put my head in the bag it smells very very mildly of chicken but that strong I'd say x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh that is so funny Karen. 

I have some on the way and think Fudge will be my taste tester  She needs a special role and I will see how long it lasts but would like to trial her on it for a while, see all changes like toilets (sorry, but it is important when you have approx 8-9 poos a day to pick up), coat, breathe etc. This should be fun for Fudge and I do this together, me reviewing and Fudge eating (sounds like a plan) .. hope she likes it lol 

As you know I have been feeding Barking Heads for quite a while now and my dogs and I love it, but I realise not all dogs may like it so I like to review products that will suit all dogs (and owners)  You never know I could keep her on it


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

I found the waiting for it to hydrate a pain but jasper loves it mixed with his BH . I have been doing half and half, he really enjoys his meal with the extra flavours. What I have started doing is soaking it in a container in the fridge overnight so it's ready in the morning. It lasts 24hrs in the fridge....problem solved!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

